# Single best major for slaying, ltr, money, and lifestyle(serious)



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 22, 2020)

Nursing->CRNA
As a nursing major, you have _so many girls. _So many so many so many white girls. They are trad too following traditional gender norm job. There is no better major to meet girls. Nerdcel your way through inviting them to "study". Or be a chad idk do what you want you're surrounded by pussy.

As a new grad nurse, your first salary is great compare to other majors. Other majors like CS have bigger growth, Investment banking has 150k starting but you work 80 hours a week. As a nurse in a good city you can make around 90k.

How do we combat the lack of growth? CRNA! Get good grades in nursing schools(already said you need to nerdcel to get pussy) and work 2 years with at least a year in ICU. After that apply for CRNA school. After CRNA school you make $250k a year with 40 hours a week working.

You make money fast young and make shit load of money 5 years later on a great lifestyle.


----------



## bossman (Oct 23, 2020)

i don't get the whole point of doing the same major as girls, or avoiding a major because it is male dominated tbh. females are literally on the same campus as you jfl, spending all day in lectures with them isn't going to make things much better


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 23, 2020)

aren't u a medcel? 
Whats ur undergrad


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 23, 2020)

bossman said:


> i don't get the whole point of doing the same major as girls, or avoiding a major because it is male dominated tbh. females are literally on the same campus as you jfl, spending all day in lectures with them isn't going to make things much better


it enables social circles if you're 4.5PSL + decent height.
Approaching bitches at ur uni isnt gonna work unless ur chad.


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 23, 2020)

bossman said:


> i don't get the whole point of doing the same major as girls, or avoiding a major because it is male dominated tbh. females are literally on the same campus as you jfl, spending all day in lectures with them isn't going to make things much better


this tbh

its over if you only meet people thru lectures tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe there are some girls in aeronautics lectures 🙃


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 23, 2020)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> As a nurse in a good city you can make around 90k.
> 
> How do we combat the lack of growth? CRNA! Get good grades in nursing schools(already said you need to nerdcel to get pussy) and work 2 years with at least a year in ICU. After that apply for CRNA school. After CRNA school you make $250k a year with 40 hours a week working.
> 
> You make money fast young and make shit load of money 5 years later on a great lifestyle.


Nurse is utter shit job in the netherlands with shit pay. Cant relate.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 23, 2020)

bossman said:


> i don't get the whole point of doing the same major as girls, or avoiding a major because it is male dominated tbh. females are literally on the same campus as you jfl, spending all day in lectures with them isn't going to make things much better


STEM campusses are filled with men since they are packed with male dominated majors. At my physics major, 90% of students is male. But even my campus overall is 70% male and many go to seperate buildings only where there's only people from their own major.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 23, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> STEM campusses are filled with men since they are packed with male dominated majors. At my physics major, 90% of students is male. But even my campus overall is 70% male and many go to seperate buildings only where there's only people from their own major.


Bro. Thank god I'm not doing stem.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Oct 23, 2020)

Cope best major is moving to los angeles to become next famous actor


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 23, 2020)

Medicine is similar, female-dominated but much higher status & money


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 23, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> this tbh
> 
> its over if you only meet people thru lectures tbh


over if you can't approach girls in student union


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 23, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> aren't u a medcel?
> Whats ur undergrad


yea but most nurses in hospitals are female. i still see nursing students walk around in scrubs.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 23, 2020)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> yea but most nurses in hospitals are female. i still see nursing students walk around in scrubs.


Are you an undergrad or u in medschool atm?


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 23, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Are you an undergrad or u in medschool atm?


if i was in med school i wouldn't have time to browse this 8 hours a day


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 26, 2020)

Theres no free time to slay if you are in nursing school. Good major, but no social life during school.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Oct 26, 2020)

jfl if you choose your degree purely to meet women. Just going to a university campus will allow you to meet lots of women.


----------



## Patient A (Oct 26, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Nurse is utter shit job in the netherlands with shit pay. Cant relate.


Europe is beyond cucked that’s why


----------



## Patient A (Oct 26, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Cope best major is moving to los angeles to become next famous actor


Los Angeles is a progressive smelly shit hole with high taxes


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 26, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> jfl if you choose your degree purely to meet women. Just going to a university campus will allow you to meet lots of women.


lol at not knowing what kind of atrocious gender ratio the average STEM uni has. Youre not meeting any women there buddyboyo.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Oct 26, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Los Angeles is a progressive smelly shit hole with high taxes


Not if rich


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Oct 26, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Youre not meeting any women there buddyboyo.


Lifefuel


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 26, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> lol at not knowing what kind of atrocious gender ratio the average STEM uni has. Youre not meeting any women there buddyboyo.


The stem unis in US have a decent amount of women tbh.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Oct 26, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> lol at not knowing what kind of atrocious gender ratio the average STEM uni has. Youre not meeting any women there buddyboyo.


At Oxford Uni (One of the top STEMcel universities in the world) 54% of the students are female. I am sure there will be male dominated courses like computer science but you can still meet these women on campus through other means. Even in the surrounding area there will be women to meet. Even at MIT which is the stereotypical STEMcel college 46% of students are female. Unless you go to an all male university (idk if they even exist) there will still be plently of females on camous to slay.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 26, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> At Oxford Uni (One of the top STEMcel universities in the world) 54% of the students are female. I am sure there will be male dominated courses like computer science but you can still meet these women on campus through other means. Even in the surrounding area there will be women to meet. Even at MIT which is the stereotypical STEMcel college 46% of students are female. Unless you go to an all male university (idk if they even exist) there will still be plently of females on camous to slay.


is this oxford overall or oxford stem? i know for a fact that humanities at Oxford (and British unis in general) are heavily female (in some languages its like 90% at most unis). oxford stem i cant believe is majority female. this would also include healthcare stem subjects eg nursing (although im not sure oxford does nursing). subjects like CS and physics at british unis are still overwhelmingly (like, almost entirely) male


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 26, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> At Oxford Uni (One of the top STEMcel universities in the world) 54% of the students are female. I am sure there will be male dominated courses like computer science but you can still meet these women on campus through other means. Even in the surrounding area there will be women to meet. Even at MIT which is the stereotypical STEMcel college 46% of students are female. Unless you go to an all male university (idk if they even exist) there will still be plently of females on camous to slay.


but yeah there are loads of girls at pretty much any uni. subject choice doesnt really matter. if your family is rich and your career earnings dont matter, things like art history, languages, art, english etc can be interesting for girls. if you dont have the money in the bank already though the best subjects are always econ medicine maths engineering and law (or something that will allow you to do those subjects after) or something like biomed chemistry or physics (not always the best though). girls will still be impressed by those subjects as long as your hot, and them not being interested in your subject wont be a big deal


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Oct 26, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> is this oxford overall or oxford stem? i know for a fact that humanities at Oxford (and British unis in general) are heavily female (in some languages its like 90% at most unis). oxford stem i cant believe is majority female. this would also include healthcare stem subjects eg nursing (although im not sure oxford does nursing). subjects like CS and physics at british unis are still overwhelmingly (like, almost entirely) male



It was statistics for the whole campus. Some STEM fields will be male dominated like enginerring and computer science, but others like chemistry and biology are female dominated to my knowledge. Regardless long a females are on your campus you can easily meet women (roommates, extra ciriculum clubs, night life etc).

You should be meeting people outside your course. Most of my uni friends/accuantances were not on my course.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Oct 26, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> but yeah there are loads of girls at pretty much any uni. subject choice doesnt really matter. if your family is rich and your career earnings dont matter, things like art history, languages, art, english etc can be interesting for girls. if you dont have the money in the bank already though the best subjects are always econ medicine maths engineering and law (or something that will allow you to do those subjects after) or something like biomed chemistry or physics (not always the best though). girls will still be impressed by those subjects as long as your hot, and them not being interested in your subject wont be a big deal



Degree is irrelevant in terms of attracting women. Looks are everything. Most woman 18-23 (prime uni age) arent going to give a fuck what your job prospects are looking like after your degree. They care about your height and face.


----------



## Warlow (Oct 26, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> it enables social circles if you're 4.5PSL + decent height.
> Approaching bitches at ur uni isnt gonna work unless ur chad.


worked for me and i'm nowhere near chad


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 26, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> It was statistics for the whole campus. Some STEM fields will be male dominated like enginerring and computer science, but others like chemistry and biology are female dominated to my knowledge. Regardless long a females are on your campus you can easily meet women (roommates, extra ciriculum clubs, night life etc).
> 
> You should be meeting people outside your course. Most of my uni friends/accuantances were not on my course.


this is true but describing oxford as a "stem uni" isnt accurate. its good at everything and like i say that figure would be heavily shifted by female dominance in non-stem subjects


----------



## SoyGune (Oct 26, 2020)

0


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Oct 26, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> this is true but describing oxford as a "stem uni" isnt accurate. its good at everything and like i say that figure would be heavily shifted by female dominance in non-stem subjects



Tbh I just googled top stem Unis UK and the first 2 were oxbridge. Are there any universities which only do STEM subjects though. MIT is the most STEM college I could think of and their universities are 46% female.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 26, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Tbh I just googled top stem Unis UK and the first 2 were oxbridge. Are there any universities which only do STEM subjects though. MIT is the most STEM college I could think of and their universities are 46% female.


imperial college is the only good one that comes to mind which is properly STEM-focussed. 64:36 male to female ratio apparently. influenced by majority female biology and 1:1 medicine numbers though. hard sciences overwhelmingly male. 5:1 and greater for engineering, CS courses etc


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 26, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Tbh I just googled top stem Unis UK and the first 2 were oxbridge. Are there any universities which only do STEM subjects though. MIT is the most STEM college I could think of and their universities are 46% female.


I know a girl who goes to imperial "odds are good but goods are odd"


----------



## sensen (Oct 26, 2020)

Never work the same job as ya bitch. OR let her make more.
The pussy you'd get from being an Architect or an Engineer is superior to nursing because they view you as someone higher than them in skillset.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Oct 26, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> I know a girl who goes to imperial "odds are good but goods are odd"



A good looking girl on a male dominated STEM course would unironically be worshiped like a god.


----------



## Soalian (Oct 26, 2020)

Go get a degree from The University of PSL.

Choose "Looksmaxxing" as your Major, and take "Face > Height > Dick', as your Minor


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Go get a degree from The University of PSL.
> 
> Choose "Looksmaxxing" as your Major, and take "Face > Height > Dick', as your Minor


chicks love it


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 26, 2020)

MBA if you like kissing ass, filing paperwork and having to be in many boring business meetings and want to climb the corporate ladder.

A high paying high demand STEM degree if you want to find jobs easily and negotiate higher paychecks and never have to kiss ass to get promoted.

The job itself isn't what is going to make you moneymaxx, it's the money so you also need to learn to budget and invest your money. You wouldn't believe how much some rich people spend every year, even those who make millions often spend as much as they earn which is sad.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 26, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> A good looking girl on a male dominated STEM course would unironically be worshiped like a god.


shes a low tier normie but yes she is treated as semi divine


----------



## Soalian (Oct 26, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> chicks love it


I'm serious, just go there,

the University has won seven Barrett prizes in the field of Physics of Looksmaxxing, and Chemistry of Attracting Foids, and three Golden Chicos in the field of Highest JB Slay Count over the years, results speak for themselves


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 26, 2020)

Soalian said:


> I'm serious, just go there,
> 
> the University has won seven Barrett prizes in the field of Physics of Looksmaxxing, and Chemistry of Attracting Foids, and three Golden Chicos in the field of Highest JB Slay Count over the years, results speak for themselves


"Highest JB Slay Count" 







would literally be the most incel uni with a 100% male student population


----------



## Pussyslayer (Oct 26, 2020)

Ya do nursing and invite girls to study only for the bitch to reject you and get fucked by a CS major Chad who the bitch hasn't even spoken to. She will come back and tell you how passionate the Chad was about his subject.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 26, 2020)

can someone explain me what nursing is? when i think of a nurse i think of a female doing the dirty and low IQ work of the doctor


----------



## WomenHateShortMen (Apr 21, 2022)

bossman said:


> i don't get the whole point of doing the same major as girls, or avoiding a major because it is male dominated tbh. females are literally on the same campus as you jfl, spending all day in lectures with them isn't going to make things much better


exactly jfl, besides in college your not in classes that often


----------

